

Why Russia’s drinkers resist AA - timw6n
http://www.bostonglobe.com/ideas/2013/11/02/why-russia-drinkers-resist/6uJ7ugDd5H2Kko28ykXs9K/story.html

======
venomsnake
How effective is AA? There is always some amount of people that recover on
their own. How much higher is the AA success rate?

------
001sky
_drunk people are easier to govern._

one hypothesis

